# Professional Handler Available



## Jenvy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a professional handler in Houston, TX. I travel to several shows a month professionally handling client dogs. I do many TX & LA shows and also travel to south/southeastern states, occasionally midwest. I've been showing for 5+ years now and began as a junior handler in UKC shows when I lived in MI. The first time I walked into the show ring, having no idea what to do and with a Great Pyrenees puppy on the end of the lead, I walked out knowing that this was what I wanted to do for as long as possible. It is my passion. I didnt get my own show dog until 2 years ago, so before then I handled several different dogs for different people in juniors and the breed ring, and right from the beginning learned to adapt to different dogs and their quirks. It seemed only natural to continue showing for others.

I handle all breeds in AKC shows. I am accepting new client dogs, both class dogs and/or specials. 

Please view more information on my website here: Welcome - Jenvy Show Handling.

Thanks so much!
Rose


----------

